# Watch your trailer weights!



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

darthdude said:


> His point is that if you load heavier items towards the front of your trailer, some of their weight is transferred to the rear axle of the truck. FYI a general rool of thumb, if that no matter how heavy your trailer, 20% or more should be tongue weight.


It took some finaggillin, but its well balanced and rides great. I had to rebalance initially, wasn't enough tongue weight, so it swayed at high speed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> It took some finaggillin, but its well balanced and rides great. I had to rebalance initially, wasn't enough tongue weight, so it swayed at high speed.


Does your truck not have trailer sway control? Seems to make a massive difference on mine.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Only had the truck a couple of months, but trailer tows great behind any half ton Chevy. New truck has traction control, no sway. It does have some spin out control crap. I hope I never use it


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> It took some finaggillin, but its well balanced and rides great. I had to rebalance initially, wasn't enough tongue weight, so it swayed at high speed.
> 
> View attachment 90488


Looks like a slight drop hitch could be in order, unless the angle of the driveway is throwing off my eye?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

darthdude said:


> Looks like a slight drop hitch could be in order, unless the angle of the driveway is throwing off my eye?


No you're dead on. I have the tri ball hitch off my 02 Silverado. Needs like a two inch drop. Just havent spent the $20 bucks yet. Not sure why, I would save it in gas in a day. Just to get the trailer out of the wind a little.


----------

